# What are equi fit bars?



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Equi-Fit is a Trademark for a Tree built by the Steele Saddle Tree Company.

Steele Make Semi, Reg., Full QH Bars and a few others using that Trademark.

You will have to ask the Selle what the Bars or Gullet Size is to know if it would fit your Horse.

Steele Makes a good Tree and Crates make a good Saddle 


.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

So if I need semi quater horse bars. What gullet size is that?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> Equi-Fit is a Trademark for a Tree built by the Steele Saddle Tree Company.
> 
> Steele Make Semi, Reg., Full QH Bars and a few others using that Trademark.
> 
> ...


Be careful, there are 2 different Steele tree companys and 2 different Crates companys. One is a knock off the other.
This is the good Steele company- http://www.steelesaddle.com/
This is the knock off that gets sold on ebay- http://www.steelesaddletreellc.com/FTTH2.html

This is the real Crates- http://www.cratesleather.com/
This is the Crates that gets sold on Ebay under the GW Crate name - http://stores.ebay.com/Riders-Choice-Saddle-Pad-Co


ETA- Sorry I want to appologize. Those Steele equi-fit trees look like a good one.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Tasia said:


> So if I need semi quater horse bars. What gullet size is that?


The most common measurement for Semi-QH is 6.5" Gullet.


.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> The most common measurement for Semi-QH is 6.5" Gullet.
> 
> 
> .


 Oh! perfect thats just the info I need! I am a little nervous about buying a used saddle over the internet.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

The saddle isnt a crates its from the ASA western collection. From the look and info I have collected its seems to be a good quality saddle. We are able to return it but we have to pay shipping both ways if we need to return it. The seller is going to find the shipping cost tomorrow but I will have to wait til Thursday to know. We can also just buy the saddle and the seller pays shipping but we wont be able to return it. The other thing is I REALLY need a new saddle for reining but I need to have option of returning it. Is it worth no being able to return even when I am 98% sure it will fit?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You may already know this but here is some information that may help. 
If you haven't already, take a wither tracing. How to measure your gaited horse or mule for a saddle. FYI this is not just for mules and gaited horses :-D


Take that 3" down and bottom measurement. A semi quarter horse tree typically has a 6 inch gullet to a 12 inch bar spread and a full quarter horse tree has a 7 to 8 inch gullet and a 13 to 14 inch bar spread


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you all. I did have mesured by a saddle fitter so 6.5in is what I need.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Vida, I think you have it incorrect. The Steel Tree that you have as the knockoff is the real Steel Tree company Steele Saddle Tree LLC - Fit To The Horse who makes trees for the majority of the name brand saddles out there.

The one you have listed as the real Steel is actually a saddle maker and a tree maker.

Both are very well made, neither is a knockoff.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

iridehorses said:


> Vida, I think you have it incorrect. The Steel Tree that you have as the knockoff is the real Steel Tree company Steele Saddle Tree LLC - Fit To The Horse who makes trees for the majority of the name brand saddles out there.
> 
> The one you have listed as the real Steel is actually a saddle maker and a tree maker.
> 
> Both are very well made, neither is a knockoff.


I've just recently figured that out. I also noticed that the GW Crate is changing its name. Maybe got some flack for using the Crates


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> I've just recently figured that out. I also noticed that the GW Crate is changing its name. Maybe got some flack for using the Crates


I remember reading the writeup on Rider's Choice website some time ago and GW Crate was a relative of the owner. What is it being changed to?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

^^^ I asssume its "Riders Choice" I noticed many of the saddles for sale on Ebay are now listed under that name. Maybe they're just another brand of saddle for sale by the same company?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Crates Saddle Co is out of Chattanooga TN

GW Crates is Saddle Maker who works at Riders Choice in Bryant AL

I do not know of a blood relationship, but I heard form a few good sources GW Crates is a play on the Alphabet to get some business :lol::lol:

PS, quality is night and day difference between Riders Choice and Crates, the Original out of Choo-Choo City is superior, IMO

.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> Crates Saddle Co is out of Chattanooga TN
> 
> *GW Crates is Saddle Maker who works at Riders Choice in Bryant AL*
> 
> ...


Ah that makes sense. I wondered which was better, the Crates or GW. It looks like they use the same tree. 
I have an email into Steele Equi-fit. I like the form saddle fitting idea of theirs. I'm guessing we don't have a fitter anywhere near us though :-(


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> It looks like they use the same tree.
> I have an email into Steele Equi-fit. I like the form saddle fitting idea of theirs. I'm guessing we don't have a fitter anywhere near us though :-(


They both use Steele on the GW Crates and Crates models, the Riders Choice used Ralide too.

I have a set of 8 of the Steele Fit Forms if you want to borrow them 

.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Kevin ... you have the forms and never told me??????


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> Kevin ... you have the forms and never told me??????


Ohhhh, but I did, you had your mind on that Cremello Mare last night :lol:


I thought I did before, sorry 



.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

iridehorses said:


> Kevin ... you have the forms and never told me??????


I've got dibs on them! :lol:


----------

